
$10/month to purge your information from data brokers - monster_black
Would you pay $10 a month for a service that removes your information from over 50 data brokers?<p>It would also routinely monitor if your information pops up on these websites
======
pxeboot
No, mostly because I don't want to provide the personal information that would
be required to yet another third party.

------
masonic
If you've actually removed it all, why would ongoing service be needed?

